

New strain of deadly Ebola virus discovered - bootload
http://www.afp.com/english/news/stories/newsmlmmd.285671c4d2f1fc371003d7a62b27d082.01.html

======
mixmax
Though it may seem contradictory the fact that Ebola is so deadly is also why
it probably won't ever spread into a major epidemic. Since it only takes a
week from the patient is infected until he almost certainly dies the virus
doesn't have much time to spread to other victims. This is why past outbreaks
of ebola have always been confined to relatively few people in a
geographically confined area.

This fact is also what makes AIDS so deadly - you can be infected for many
years without knowing it, and spreading the virus to countless other people in
that time.

------
Shamiq
" The page you have requested does not exist, or no longer exists, on our
server.

In order to find what you are looking for you can:

    
    
        * Visit our homepage afp.com.
        * Go to our site map.
        * Use the general navigation options on our menu to go to another page.
    

If the incorrect address appears to be due to an error on our part, please let
us know.

Thank you for your interest in Agence France-Presse (AFP)!"

I think the link is dead.

